# problems writing to ntfs [FIX'd]

## Hironatashima

So, using genkernel, I built ntfs read and write support into the kernel.  Why can I not write to it?  I can't write to any of my  NTFS drives.  The error just says "Could not make folder /hom/music"

Any help?Last edited by Hironatashima on Sun Jun 24, 2007 11:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  CONFIG_NTFS_RW:                                                                                                                               
> 
>   This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.
> ...

 

Try ntfs-3g instead.

----------

## Hironatashima

Is this in the kernel?

----------

## didymos

In menuconfig, highlight the ntfs write support option, then hit "?".

----------

## link1305

 *Hironatashima wrote:*   

> Is this in the kernel?

 

No it isn't, but it's quick and painless to install:

http://www.ntfs-3g.org/

```
emerge -av ntfs3g
```

Then all you have to do is change the fs mount type in fstab to "ntfs-3g" and you should be all set.  I've used the driver for a few months without problems.

----------

## didymos

Wow.  I completely missed the point of that question.  Sorry.  I just automatically converted ntfs3g into sys-fs/ntfs3g in my head, so of course the question had to be about the help text.  I meant to put sys-fs/ntfs3g in the first place, so it'd be clear it was an external module.

----------

## Hironatashima

Thanks much guys!

issue is fixed!

----------

## Mgiese

hi there, did what you said and i can now write to ntfs, but when merging the ntfs-3g one dependency told me this :

```

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 *   We have detected FUSE already built into the kernel.

 *                              We will continue, but we wont build the module this time.

```

is this gonna make me problems ? thx a lot

----------

## Vulpes_Vulpes

No, I don't think so. The ntfs-3g needs the FUSE support to run the filesystem in userspace. So when you don't have this enabled in your kernel the script will build the module itsef. Since you already have it it will skip this step. You being able to write to the NTFS partition is proof everything is working fine.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hironatashima

 *Vulpes_Vulpes wrote:*   

> No, I don't think so. The ntfs-3g needs the FUSE support to run the filesystem in userspace. So when you don't have this enabled in your kernel the script will build the module itsef. Since you already have it it will skip this step. You being able to write to the NTFS partition is proof everything is working fine. 

 

What the man here said, you should be fine.  ^_^

----------

